# Battery Power Management question.



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

My new to me skiff has a Tohatsu 9.9 electric start outboard, trolling motor and one Battery. Guessing if I run that one battery down with TM during day I might need to pull start the motor? Guessing it would take engine alternator long time.to recharge that battery? Been 30 years since I had a boat with a motor, does this sound right? Thanks


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That 9.9 is going to have a tiny charging system. Probably just barely enough to run the engine and a couple amps to spare. You'll need to charge your deep cycle between trips. The 9.9 should be easy enough to pull start if needed though.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you very much. Does it need any battery power to even pull start?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just get another battery 🔋


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

PTLuv2Fish said:


> Thank you very much. Does it need any battery power to even pull start?


No, you can pull start it on a completely dead battery.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Ok thanks for all the info folks. I think the one deep cycle on it will be plenty. Don't want to weigh it down anymore as I plan to use it on the flats and creeks. Some of the creek mouths can be really shallow this time of year.


----------

